# Cordless drill recommendation



## sparkymcmurray (Dec 15, 2008)

First, let me introduce myself. I'm a fairly new electrician working in the oil sands projects in Fort McMurray, Canada. However, the opportunities for learning the trade here are rather limited as it consists pretty much of putting giant lego pieces together.

I've begun looking for residential and commercial work, and with the slowdown this means bringing my own tools just so I don't fall behind all the other guys looking for work.

I have no brand loyalty to speak of and I've had the opportunity to use DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita, Bosch, and Hilti gear, in order from most to least experience. Other than the Makita and Hilti, I've seen beat up and new tools from all brands (both Makita and Hilti were fairly new). The Hilti was a rotary hammer rather than a drill, but all the others were just regular drills - 14.4 to 18v. DeWalt and Milwaukee impressed me with their continued functionality despite being seriously beat up and used. I wouldn't say people here disrespect tools, but they don't exactly care for them - they're provided. The Makita was lighter and the Bosch just felt solid and probably had the best chuck of the bunch.

So here are my questions:

If I'm doing commercial and residential, am I looking at a 14.4 or 18v drill? Do I want a hammer drill? With DeWalt I know to go for XRP but there doesn't seem to be an XRP for Lithium Ion... is the base model DeWalt that poor? What about Bosch, is the Compact Tough = el cheapo? Any advice on Milwaukee?

Finally, what about Hilti? They seem tops for heavy duty drilling gear but they offer regular cordless drills as well. I'm interested in their 14.4V Li Ion one but there is no info about it anywhere. Is it good? Worth the price premium, or am I simply paying for the name?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

welcome sparky. hows about a bosch 10.8v impact driver and a dewalt 18v drill?? probably get both for price of the hilti. just an idea. GET THE BEST YOU CAN AFFORD!!! you wont regret it.


----------



## sparkymcmurray (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Paul!

I actually already have a Bosch 10.8v impact. The 18V drill you're talking about, is that the hammer drill, the DC927KL?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i dont know. there are some guys here that can tell you EXACTLY which is which. i use whatever co. buys me. why dont you stay inside where its warm? by the coffee and donuts? thats what we did in the USAF.


----------



## sparkymcmurray (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd be out of a job by the end of the turn-around.  It may be industrial but they expect you to at least look like you're working!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

From what we have at work, the Hiltis are the best overall. We have a lot of the Milwaukee 18v nicad tools and abuse them daily, few of the guys care for the tools. Both brands hold up well. The Bosch hammer drills are very tough also. I personally have a Makita 18v lion impact and love it. Best advice I can give you is, lion tools don't operate well in the cold. Of Milwaukee, Hilti, and Bosch pick the one with the features you desire most.


----------



## twin (Nov 26, 2008)

I've always been a DeWalt guy. I have the 18v Reciprocating saw, 18v DC925, and the 14.4v impact drill. I use it everyday with the only problem is with the 18v batteries run out quickly.

I ended up buying the DC827KL impact drill. Was VERY DISSATISFIED with it b/c when I put any 1/4 shank bit no matter how long or short. It wobbles. Took it to my local dewalt factory repair dealer and they tried to repair it with no luck. They told me not to put a long bit it it and told me the wobble is "normal". I took in my 14.4 and showed them my old one has NO wobble at all. So they tried to fix it again with no luck. Long story short. After waiting for the corporate, they gave me a brand new DC827KL drill. THE NEW ONE WOBBLES ALSO!!! We took out three other impact they had in stock. Opened all of them and they all had the wobble. I ended up selling my set and sticking with my 14.4 impact for now.

Another drill I brought was the DC927KL hammer drill with the nano battery also. I must have bad luck b/c the head also wobbled, put on a drill bit and its awful. I went back to home depot and ask to get another one. They traded it out for me, went home and tested it out with the same wobble. I ended up returning it. And i'm sticking with my old hammer drill. Just wanted the upgraded my tools and give my old one to my helper. 

I was leading towards Milwaukee b/c my dad's a big fan. But I read somewhere online that they moved some of their production to CHINA with equals lower quality. 

Hope this helps. Oh one more thing, I posted a review on the DeWalt website only to see that it got deleted. Nice, they only keep the good reviews.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

twin said:


> I've always been a DeWalt guy. I have the 18v Reciprocating saw, 18v DC925, and the 14.4v impact drill. I use it everyday with the only problem is with the 18v batteries run out quickly.
> 
> I ended up buying the DC827KL impact drill. Was VERY DISSATISFIED with it b/c when I put any 1/4 shank bit no matter how long or short. It wobbles. Took it to my local dewalt factory repair dealer and they tried to repair it with no luck. They told me not to put a long bit it it and told me the wobble is "normal". I took in my 14.4 and showed them my old one has NO wobble at all. So they tried to fix it again with no luck. Long story short. After waiting for the corporate, they gave me a brand new DC827KL drill. THE NEW ONE WOBBLES ALSO!!! We took out three other impact they had in stock. Opened all of them and they all had the wobble. I ended up selling my set and sticking with my 14.4 impact for now.
> 
> ...



I have noticed the wobble is somewhat of a common thing in dewalt.. i dont know why though. Its annoyed me for a while and dont worry about it any more.

~matt


----------



## sparkymcmurray (Dec 15, 2008)

Can anyone give a recommendation about 14.4v vs 18v drills? Or hammer vs regular? Or the differences between Bosch Compact Tough vs Brute Tough models?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have owned at one time or another just about every type of cordless drill. The best I have found thus far is the Ridgid Li-ion. I have the 24 V hammer drill kit, and it absolutely puts the rest to shame in both power and run time.

As far as a good cheap drill that gets the job done and doesn't hit hard in the pocket, well Ryobi. A Ryobi is simple cheap and reliable.

DeWalt has a good drill, but a very poor battery. I won't own another DeWalt. The batteries suck and are expensive.


----------



## twin (Nov 26, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have noticed the wobble is somewhat of a common thing in dewalt.. i dont know why though. Its annoyed me for a while and dont worry about it any more.
> 
> ~matt


I couldn't deal with it, imagine trying to drill sheet metal screws or wood screws in the attic. My dad's Milwaukee impact Li doesn't wobble.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

twin said:


> I couldn't deal with it, imagine trying to drill sheet metal screws or wood screws in the attic. My dad's Milwaukee impact Li doesn't wobble.


The drills I have arent that bad.... Its just "noticable" to someone who is looking for it. I can use a 1/16 drill bit into metal with no issues.

~Matt


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I personally use the Milwaukee 18V Li-On hammer drill and and have been very happy with it so far. I was concerned about its quality when I found out they had moved production to China, but hasn't been an issue so far. I also got the impact driver for free in the deal and am very happy with it. Lots of driving power!! As far as drill versus hammer-drill, you always are gonna need a hammer drill in this business, so why not kill two birds with one stone? I have heard some of the Li-On have issues in the cold, but so far haven't had any problems here so far. Good luck with your search and buy what you can afford.


----------



## sgr1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the Ryobi 18V they are reasonable priced a last a good while. They are a pretty tough drill for the price.


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

If your gonna be packing drills on your bags i would suggest one of the pocket drills we all use the makita lithium ion 10.8v , impact and drill
super light and fits in your bag pockets , your back doctor will love you 
for it.
Dave


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

sgr1 said:


> I like the Ryobi 18V they are reasonable priced a last a good while. They are a pretty tough drill for the price.


 
All the Ryobi I have seen is homeowner grade at best. One of our former purchasing agents bought several items in the spring of this year, to the best of my knowledge there is only one 1/4" impact still working.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> All the Ryobi I have seen is homeowner grade at best. One of our former purchasing agents bought several items in the spring of this year, to the best of my knowledge there is only one 1/4" impact still working.


 
You know why it is still working? Because no ones uses itcoz Ryobi sucks.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

buy the dewalt 36 volt drill for your everyday drill work and buy the bosch 10 volt drill for devices. i only buy dewalt for my big cordless equipment. i had milwaukee and hated it. i love all dewalt tools by the way. milwaukees corded products are very nice but not so much cordless


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I have that little Bosch 10.8, but they just came out with the 12 volt which is the same size, but will take 3/8 bit sizes, and has speed and torque mode!

I'm gonna sell off my 10 volt and buy the 12.










I bought the Bosch 18 volt brute tough hammer drill, and it kicks a$$.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I know of a few 18V DeWalt's that got burnt up


I'll just say this. I worked at a plant where all the tradesman had to sign out their power tools, and the company bought 18V Milwaukee's. These drills were abused SO badly by the carpenters, riggers, sheet metal guys, and some of the electricians. These drills were thrown around and beaten badly, cause they weren't the employees gear, who cared if they got ruined,...right????? Bad attitude. We never replaced a one. Those frickin' Milwaukee's are tough!!!!!!

I have not tried Rigid's, but would like too.

If you need a hammer drill for tough work, wouldn't you rather have a 1/2" corded?????


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

76nemo said:


> If you need a hammer drill for tough work, wouldn't you rather have a 1/2" corded?????


Yeah definately Why would I want to burn up a cordless when a corded has the torque for constant tough jobs

But, I allready know you and I have the same views on tools.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmm...maybe I should buy a Bosch Bulldog...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Hmm...maybe I should buy a Bosch Bulldog...


They are the best all around 7/8" rotary hammer, the ones that have the three position selector switch for rotate/hammer/both, Hiltis are a little better but cost almost twice as much.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

76nemo said:


> I know of a few 18V DeWalt's that got burnt up
> 
> 
> I'll just say this. I worked at a plant where all the tradesman had to sign out their power tools, and the company bought 18V Milwaukee's. These drills were abused SO badly by the carpenters, riggers, sheet metal guys, and some of the electricians. These drills were thrown around and beaten badly, cause they weren't the employees gear, who cared if they got ruined,...right????? Bad attitude. We never replaced a one. Those frickin' Milwaukee's are tough!!!!!!
> ...


 
The guys in our shop beat company tools to death, that known, we have a huge amount of Milwaukee 18v tools in the crib that get sent out and are rarely not available due to repair. We have some newer 28v stuff that I don't use much that is hanging in there. We also have a gang box of 9.6v Makita drills that are still used all the time, they only get taken out of service when they get dropped from a lift and break off the chuck. Only the guys with take home trucks have the Bosch stuff so far and it is all holding up well. Our toolguy takes care of those that take care of the equipment. Just ask Random, he has like 2 of everything in his truck.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Hmm...maybe I should buy a Bosch Bulldog...



I got one about a year ago and all I can say is WOW!! Those things can really eat some concrete. Been doing a lot of Metwood garages( garage under a garage; concrete ceiling and walls) and this thing rules!! Beats most other corded hammer drills for breakfast.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a milwaukee 18v nicad set thats 2 years old. that drill kicks ass. i use the hammer for setting small anchors most of the time but in a pinch it can knock 3/4' holes in block walls. 

i just bought a bulldog. another tool that kicks ass. 

buy good tools, take care of them, and they'll make you money. mine did with the quickness.


----------



## personal (Jun 3, 2008)

For me working on res/com jobs I have been using the milwaukee 18 v for a few years now. Bought a new Li-ion kit and the batteries dont work that well in the cold. Unless you store and work with the li-ion batteries where it's warm, go with the Ni-cad. If we worked in a warmer climate it would be different. Also may want to buy a brand that is supported locally for repair issue's. It's nice to drop a broken tool off where you bought it and have them take care of the repair whether it's a warranty issue or not.


----------

